# Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

*Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*

I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.

*Hooking up the log*








*Sliding the log to the trailer*








*The closer I get to the mid-century mark the more I appreciate the principle of leverage.*








*Parbuckle in place and ready to load.*








*Coming up the ramp.*








*Let the machine do the work.*








*Almost there.*








*On the trailer the easy way.*








*Trailer loaded and ready to go to the sawmill.*


----------



## toolman409 (Jan 28, 2009)

mart said:


> *Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*
> 
> I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.
> 
> ...


I wonder if this method would work to get a log onto a portable bandsaw bed. I know someone who has a rig that does not have a hydraulic lift to initially load the log. The forces might tip the the whole bandsaw rig over????


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

mart said:


> *Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*
> 
> I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.
> 
> ...


I have used two ratchet straps (alternating) to pull logs on to a trailer. I have some walnut logs to move out of a gentleman's yard, this gives me some different ideas for loading. Don't have a 4 wheeler but we should be able to come up with something in this small town.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

mart said:


> *Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*
> 
> I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.
> 
> ...


Good job with the logs and the pictures. Parbuckling is cool !


----------



## sw_iowa_sawyer (Feb 25, 2009)

mart said:


> *Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*
> 
> I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.
> 
> ...


I have used something like this to load some real big logs on my manual mill. It has worked real well and has never even remotely affected the sawmill. It works good but somedays I dream of hydraulics and a bright new orange woodmizer with all the bells and whistles. Oh well it never hurts to dream.


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

mart said:


> *Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*
> 
> I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.
> 
> ...


Joe Tille,

You can use almost anything for a power source. A hand winch like swiowasawyer uses will work great or you can use a pickup or car if you have the room (go slow).

Keith,

I think it would work fine on a small mill as long as the mill is stable; check out swiowasawyer's set up. Looks pretty solid.

The parbuckle is a great tool when one doesn't have big equipment or strong lads to help. It is the generosity of fellow woodworkers (like Daren Nelson) on the various woodworking websites, who are willing to share their knowledge, that got me started using this. I cannot say enough good about this site and others for sharing great information. Thanks to all those who freely share their skill and knowledge.

Those logs on the trailer are a shaker style traditional workbench in its early stages. They are going to be milled 8/4 by 4" for the top, legs and stretchers.

Mart


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

mart said:


> *Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*
> 
> I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.
> 
> ...


Two of the logs on that load came from this pile where Sadie the moose is having breakfast. The power company dropped the tree at my request due to it's proximity to the power line. Sadie provides a branch clean up service.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

mart said:


> *Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*
> 
> I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.
> 
> ...


I'd tame that moose…let her load the trailer


----------



## toolman409 (Jan 28, 2009)

mart said:


> *Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*
> 
> I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.
> 
> ...


These are great responses. Thanks. I really am pumped to try this method.

Parbuckle method, that is. We can't depend on seeing a moose in north Alabama.

We do have baldeagles.

Sincerely, thanks


----------



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

mart said:


> *Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*
> 
> I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.
> 
> ...


That is how I load my Norwood mill too. It is amazing at just how big of a log can be moved this way.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mart said:


> *Parbuckle - Loading logs the easy way*
> 
> I got this tip from a post of Daren Nelson's some time back. I often haul logs to the sawmill to be milled and loading them can be a tough job without some assistance. I tried sliding them up a ramp onto the back of the trailer till I read about using a parbuckle. Basically one uses a rope anchored at two points and a power source (a 4 wheeler winch in this case) to roll the log up a set of ramps and on to the trailer. Works really slick. These pictures should help explain the process.
> 
> ...


Well done Interesting


----------

